

The secret truth about holiday travel, a letter to the traveling public - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/the-secret-truth-about-holiday-travel-a-lette

======
alex_c
I must confess I don't get this post. The argument seems to boil down to
"things could be worse, so stop complaining".

~~~
diego_moita
There's a cynical proverb in Brazil, used to pretend to justify conformism:
"If the rape is unavoidable, just relax and enjoy".

This post seems to get too close to it.

------
BigZaphod
Telling everyone to just sit back and be amazed at their luck for living at
this time and place in history is, IMO, sad. We can do better and we will do
better. Progress is our purpose.

------
forsaken
Well said. I always cherish things that make me step back from my normal
viewpoints, and remind me of how lucky we are.

It's almost certain that anyone reading this site is in the luckiest top 10%
of the world, having access to food and internet and enough money to fly as to
be bothered by it.

If you have a job that you like (which a lot of us do), and is well paying,
that probably narrows you down into the top 5%. Congrats, and sit back and
enjoy it.

Happy Holidays!

~~~
hcack
It's great to remember how lucky we are.

However, don’t let this distract from our shortcomings (as a society). And be
especially careful when things are moving in the wrong direction.

When things get worse, do not settle for less. That's not gratitude; it's
submission.

------
cap10morgan
The fix for flying in the US is to finally, really invest in high speed rail
all over the country. When you have the option of a roomy, relaxed seat on a
train that doesn't take much longer (once the time spent in the airport is
factored in), the air travel industry will shape up. And they will use their
ill-gotten influence in Congress to bring TSA along for the ride.

------
ebaysucks
Yes, 30 minutes of "security" checks and body scanners are a problem.

It is a matter of PRINCIPLE.

